# MPI-Bus Fragen



## ssound1de (16 August 2010)

Hi,

habe mal ein paar Fragen zum MPI-Bus (S7).

Ich möchte gerne 6 Steuerungen über MPI-Bus vernetzen (zu Programmier-/Wartungszwecken).
Der Abstand zwischen den Steuerungen beträgt je ca. 30m.

1. Brauche ich hier Repeater (wenn ja, welche, wieviele und an welcher Stelle)?
2. Wie sieht es mit der Störfestigkeit von MPI aus?
Würde die Leitung gerne in einer vorhandenen Kabelwanne verlegen (darin liegen Licht- und Steckdosenleitungen)

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 August 2010)

Für die Verkabelung wird ja Profibuskabel verwendet. D.h. die Empfindlichkeit ist dieselbe wie beim Profibus.
Für den MPI-Bus gilt: nicht mehr als 31 Teilnehmer und nicht mehr als 100 Meter pro Segment. Soweit die Definition. Es kann auch mit größeren Distanzen noch funktionieren, aber garantieren wird das keiner. 
Speziell bei MPI hängt es davon ab, welche SPSen zum Einsatz kommen. Hier wird zwischen den nicht potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen (die meisten 300er, aber hier mal im Forum suchen, da gab es schon mehrere Beisträge zu diesem Thema) und potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen (die 400er und manche 300er) unterschieden. Bei den potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen können deutlich größerer Entfernungen ohne Repeater verwendet werden.


----------



## ssound1de (16 August 2010)

Hi Rainer Hönle,

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Ja, Profibuskabel.
Normale CPU's (300er).

Ich darf das jetzt mal ausdeutschen.

Zu 1. würde das bedeuten, dass ich Steuerung 1, 2 und 3 normal verbinden kann (ca. 80m).
Beim Abgang von Steuerung 3 nen Repeater, und vom Repeater dann weiter zu Steuerung 4, 5 und 6 (ca. 70m).

Zum Repeater ... müsste dann der DP/MPI Repeater sein (6ES7972-0AA01-0XA0).

Nochmal zu Frage 2.
Wie sieht es mit der Störfestigkeit (Empfindlichkeit) aus?
Ich weiß, dass ist aus Ferne nicht leicht zu beurteilen, aber verlegt Ihr Eure PB/MPI Leitungen immer separat, oder zusammen mit anderen Leitungen?

Danke


----------



## Aventinus (16 August 2010)

Es wird empfohlen, die Kabel separat zu legen. Aber ich hab schon so manches erlebt und immer wieder festgestellt, dass der Profibus durch fast nix totzukriegen ist, wenn die Stecker ordentlich gemacht sind und die Abschlußwiderstände passen.

Die maximale Segmentlänge bei Profibus hängt von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ab.
Segmentlänge
1 200 m bei max. 93,75 kbit/s
1 000 m bei 187,5 kbit/s
400 m bei 500 kbit/s 
200 m bei 1,5 Mbit/s 
100 m bei 12 Mbit/s


----------



## MSB (16 August 2010)

Laut meinem Handbuch ist die Segmentlänge bei den 08/15 300er MPI Schnittstellen nur 50m und nicht 100m.
Eine Ausnahme dabei bilden: 315-2PN/DP, 317, 319, da diese MPI/DP Schnittstellen haben,
die somit wie DP Schnittstellen auch potentialgetrennt sind.

Also Profibus und auch MPI ist allgemein schon relativ störsicher,
getrennte Verlegung ist zwar toll, aber in der Praxis vergleichsweise selten.
Das allerwichtigste ist eigentlich ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich,
also am besten ein 16mm² parallel zum Buskabel verlegen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ssound1de (17 August 2010)

Sind 314er und 315-2DP.

Hmm ... würde also bedeuten, dass ich 4 Repeater brauche.

Steuerung 1 -> 2 normal
Repeater bei Steuerung 2 -> 3, 3 -> 4, 4 -> 5, und 5 -> 6.


Wenn ich auf gute Störsicherheit vertraue und 60m "erlaube" (logischerweise ohne Gewähr auf 100%ige Funktion), dann würde ich mit 2 Repeatern auskommen.

Steuerung 1 -> 2 normal
Repeater bei Abgang 2 -> 3
Steuerung 3 -> 4 normal
Repeater bei Abgang 4 -> 5
Steuerung 5 -> 6 normal.

Muss nur noch überlegen, ob es den Versuch Wert ist.
Sind aber mit etwas Dussel vielleicht auch nur 50m je Segment.

Hätte dann 3 Segmente.
1. Muss ich die Repeater in die S7-Hardware-Config einfügen?
2. Und kann ich mit dem PG bei jedem beliebigen Punkt einsteigen, und von dort aus alle Steuerungen
erreichen (wollte per Netzwerk über einen IBHLink S7++ einsteigen)?


----------



## MSB (17 August 2010)

1. Die Repeater sind funktionell passive Bauteile und als solche für die HW-Konfig nicht relevant.

2. Die HW-Konfig musst du unter Umständen aber schon auf sämtlichen Steuerungen ändern,
evtl. auch vorhandene OP's (sofern am MPI-Bus) anpassen, da du ja individuelle MPI-Adressen benötigst.
Ansonsten sollte das mit Netlink und Co. kein Problem darstellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## crash (17 August 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Sind 314er und 315-2DP.
> 
> Hmm ... würde also bedeuten, dass ich 4 Repeater brauche.
> 
> ...



Du musst die ja nicht alle in Reihe anschließen (Linienstruktur).
Ich weiß ja nicht wie deine Anlagen im Betrieb verteilt sind
aber vlt kommst du ja mit einer Sternstruktur besser zurecht
oder mit einer Kombination der Beiden.
So ein Repeater hat ja schließlich 4 Anschlüsse.


----------



## ssound1de (19 August 2010)

Hab jetzt doch nochmal ne Frage bzgl. Störungen.

Ich möchte die MPI-Leitung (Profibus-Kabel) ja in die Kabelwanne legen (ca. 30m), in der sich Licht- und Steckdosenleitungen befinden.

Bringt es abschirmungsmäßig was, wenn ich in die Kabelwanne ein Alu- oder Stapa-Rohr lege, und darin die MPI-Leitung?

Danke.
Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal was von einem Luftsspalt von 100 mm gelesen, der 
zwischen Stromzuleitungen und den Buskabeln sein soll. Stand bei 
einem Anbieter von Bustestern auf der Webseite.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Nachtrag:

wiedergefunden bei http://www.de.procentec.com/faq/profibus/index.html


----------



## dr.pfb (26 August 2010)

Hallo,

die 10cm Mindestabstand gelten bei Luft dazwischen. Wenn _keine_ Luft dazwischen ist oder sich zwischen den Kabeln etwas ablagern kann (Metallstaub :: Stahlhandel ;; Müllstaub :: Müllverbrennung), kann es passieren dass diese 10cm nicht mehr ausreichen und es zu Injektionen kommt (selber schon erlebt).
Beim Verlegen auf geerdeten Metallplatten hingegen kann der Abstand reduziert werden.

Profibus Kabel ist Kategorie I, alles > 60 < 400V ist Kat. II. Die 10cm beziehen sich auf Abstand zwischen diesen beiden Kategorien.

Beste Gruesse

Tim Karnau
PROCENTEC


----------

